# Hi



## kc06 (May 13, 2006)

Hi,

My name is Morgan. For the past few months I've enjoyed browsing the forums and thought I would finally join. I'm currently a composer/songwriter working on different indie projects in the gaming area. I'm also a friend of nw01 on the boards, and thought I would say hello!

Regards,
kc06


----------



## nw01 (May 13, 2006)

Hey Morgan, good to see you on the VI Forums  I think you'll really like being involved here. Hope you enjoy it!

-Nick


----------



## kc06 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's great to be here.


----------

